# Here Kitty, kitty .



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Here kitty kitty, come here I just want to PAT you with this stick!! The kitty cats are comming from Jacksonville and I pedict a beating of epic preportions 55-10 final score New England wins. Belicheck will take away the running game right away and force MR " I only have 3 interceptions this year" to throw the ball. He will throw 5 INT's and the game will be over by halftime! And thats the good news for Jacksonville.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Very bold statements......

Other people have tried to stop the run of Jacksonville....and they are watching the game at home this weekend. They also try to make them throw the ball.....and they do.

This will be a good game. If NE wins they will win it all. This will be there toughest game all year IMO.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Can any one tell me why NE is still allowed to play in the play offs after they have been caught red handed cheating?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Remember, they "paid their penalty" by losing their 1st round draft pick. Funny, they still have a 1st round pick from the 49ers. Amazing how that worked out huh? What a joke!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

ASSOCIATED PRESS RELEASE

January 14, 2008

The Jaguars have just ran ragged all over the Patriots this weekend. Fred Taylor and Maurice Jones-Drew each finding the end zone twice and ending the Patriots "smoke and mirrors" season.

In fitting fashion, the classless Bill Bellichek did not shake Jack Del Rio's hand at mid field and was seen later that night wearing a black cocktail dress and covered in red lipstick.

The Jaguars now travel to Indianapolis next week to face the Colts in the AFC Championship game.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

870 XPRS said:


> ASSOCIATED PRESS RELEASE
> 
> January 14, 2008
> 
> ...


 :lol: I like it!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

smoke and mirror season, you got that all wrong 870! Its been a smoke yer *** season :lol:

We are gonna make Jacksonville look like Helen Keller going down a water slide. New England is going to bring the pain, Jacksonville is going to look like a prairie dog that just took a 40 grn V-max from a 22-250 after this game. I GOT MORE but I will spare ya!

Stand by and watch the Carnage I know you will. Obviously you guy's dont like perfection its rare almost never happens so enjoy it like a rainbow or a comet shooting throught the sky, its proof hard work and determanation pay off! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

hahaha, I'm torn 50/50 part of me just wants them to go undefeated so we don't have to hear Mercury Morris and the '72 dolphins crap anymore. The other part wants to see the Jags win and the Pats known for the biggest disappointment ever.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I hope Belicheat and Braggy lose big to the Jags. If they do make it to the Superbowl the Packers will end their cheating Cinderella season. Go Packers!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> ASSOCIATED PRESS RELEASE
> 
> January 14, 2008
> 
> ...


When 870 drinks Drano he can see the future.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> When 870 drinks Drano he can see the future.


Only industrial strength, the regular stuff just makes me crap.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow what a great game, I take back all the trash talk I said about Jacksonville. Gerrard is going to be a star he is simply awesome, he made some incredible throws. Watch out for Jacksonville next year!! That was a quality NFL team, they have nothing to hang their heads about!!

I am not to happy with our Defence right now, New Englands weakness is that we are too old on Defence. I sure hope we can get our 1st round pick back or that is really going to sting!!

Bring on the Chargers who by now must be running their mouths!! Lets see!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't have to run a retraction do I???


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Has NE been flagged for holding at all this year? How about pass interference? :eyeroll:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> I sure hope we can get our 1st round pick back or that is really going to sting!!


What? Maybe they should get an extra pick for cheating? I think they got off way too easy, they should lose their first round picks, both theirs and the 49ers 1st round pick they traded for, which I think is # 8.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Has NE been flagged for holding at all this year? How about pass interference? :eyeroll:


Moss gets an offensive pass interference about every other game. Its crap I know but what can you do.

Yep Guess the Patriots play some clean football!! either that or its some evil consperioucy for the pats to win!! Yeah the leage and all the officials want the pats to win thats why thet are 17-0 they should not even be in the playoffs !! RIGHT HUNTNFISHND!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> ASSOCIATED PRESS RELEASE
> 
> January 14, 2008
> 
> ...


No you do not have to run a retraction! But you may want to take yer crystal ball into the shop, Its broken my freind!! :lol:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bore,

Take your blinders off and watch the game for once. Just about every NE lineman is holding on every play. The defensive backs are either holding or illegally contacting the wideouts. No calls. Take a look at the number of penalties on the patsy's compared to any other team in the league.
:eyeroll: 
Yeah your right they are perfect when they have the refs on their side. uke:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Bore,
> 
> Take your blinders off and watch the game for once. Just about every NE lineman is holding on every play. The defensive backs are either holding or illegally contacting the wideouts. No calls. Take a look at the number of penalties on the patsy's compared to any other team in the league.
> :eyeroll:
> Yeah your right they are perfect when they have the refs on their side. uke:


I sure hope you are kidding!? If not seek medical attention!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

not that i am NE fan, or anything but HUNTNFISHND I hate to tell you if your arguement is that NE's linemen were holding every play,i would like to inform you at least one linemen holds on every play in every pee-wee, high school, college, and pro game in the history of football. The rules on holding are about as big a gray area as pass interference is. Take it from someone who knows.

I was pulling against ne as much as anyone except a chargers fan, but holding on every play is a poor aregument


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The way I understand it is that offensive lineman can grab jersey as long as it is inside the shoulders.And they don't drag the opponent down.

They have to allow holding in today's NFL or the defensive lineman would eat up offensive lineman and there wouldn't be a decent QB left standing.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

somewhat true. There are different types of blocks that olinemen do. that is where the gray are comes in. for example a back side block is different than a frontside(of the play) or a certain teams will wedge and combo block. then it gets really hairy. If you break it down to the basics you are correct you can grab jersey as long as it is inside the breast plate of Dlinemens jersey. Thats why they glue or use double sided duct tape to basically form a mold around their pads.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

THE GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG MEN! :beer:

LOL, You would think the Pats would remember how the Rams were acting when they won their first one.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I stick by the theory that since the vikings beat the giants by about 30 and the Giants won the super bowl, the Vikings must have been the best team in the NFL this season. It's simple addition by subtraction. Makes sense to me.... :withstupid:

Secondly, what is belicheks problem. Running off the field with a secone left. I wish his players would have done the same thing and the giants would have run the ball into the endzone and rubbed it in a little bit. Pretty pathetic when your players are more gracious and complimentary than your coach. What a pathetic post-game interview and conference. He has the right to be dissapointed and upset, but not to be a jerk....be gracious as a winner and in defeat.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bill Belicheck.....classless.

Remember when Randy Moss left the field before the end of the game and was castigated for doing it?The head referee even tried to stop Belicheck from leaving and was pushed aside.

This was a Giant's momment and old Bill tried to impose his will on it.What a jerk.....I'm sure glad he isn't coaching my favorite team.

And if the allegations are true that they taped the Ram's practice in 2001 and supposedly destroyed the evidence.......he should be banned for life from coaching in the NFL. uke:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ken W His job was done, they don,t need the coach to watch the other team kneel on the ball. We lost, I was hoping that would be enough but I guess not. :eyeroll:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> I wish his players would have done the same thing and the giants would have run the ball into the endzone and rubbed it in a little bit.


That is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> His job was done, they don,t need the coach to watch the other team kneel on the ball. We lost, I was hoping that would be enough but I guess not.


Nope, the game wasn't done, his job wasn't done......He is a classless jerk.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I agree Ken. Moss was pretty much run out of Minnesota after that ordeal by the media. And not one media member made a critical comment or asked belichek about it in an interview that i saw.

He tried to take away the emotional kneel down a team has before they storm the field with his action. Pretty pathetic. i'm not saying i'm a big Childress fan, but i'd hate to have to root for a belichek team.

Oh yeah, and the 4th and 13 he went for instead of attempting to kick a 49 yrd field goal (think they miss vinatieri???) should go down as one of the worst calls in NFL history. In my eyes Bill choked, and was unwilling to take any blame or give any praise.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bore.224 said:


> Ken W His job was done, they don,t need the coach to watch the other team kneel on the ball. We lost, I was hoping that would be enough but I guess not. :eyeroll:


So Bill doesn't have to listen to the referee and can do anything he wants since he is Bill B.?????

That's sure what it looks like.I didn't think it was OK for Moss to do it and it sure isn't OK for the head coach either. uke:


----------

